# Calling ALL PFF Realtors....



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

If you?re a realtor, please pm me. I?d like to create a referral network of PFF Realtors and the area/s you specialize in. I?ve recently associated my license with Eglin Realty and I plan to primarily concentrate on the Navarre and FWB market. Thank you very much?Tarver


----------

